# Chaos Space Marine Primarch models



## danman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

where do you get them? i was online and i came across some pictures of some models. they were awesome!!! but games workshop doesnt sell them and you cant find them on ebay or amazon... so where do you get them?:headbutt:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

mostly they tend to be commision pieces

so you'd have to pay someone to make you one outta greenstuff, bits and other gubbinz

or you could try yourself  feeling abitious?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a gallery of some primarchs
http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,galerry.php


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah it tends to be indi sculpters who do them and they cost a bomb....when i'm rich and famous i'm going to get the whole set of pre heresy primarchs commisioned as well as the emporer. like a family portrait of better days.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> yeah it tends to be indi sculpters who do them and they cost a bomb....when i'm rich and famous i'm going to get the whole set of pre heresy primarchs commisioned as well as the emporer. like a family portrait of better days.


That would be very cool.

Yeah, the Primarchs tend to be heavily converted. I would definitely like to have a daemon Fulgrim.


----------



## danman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

aww crap...well thanx for the info...crap:headbutt:


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

There were a set of models released by ronin I believe a fair while back, They did a handful of primarchs, Horus, Mortarion and a few others (some loyalist too I believe) but didn't go down too well with GW! They sometimes pop up on ebay but tend to go for alot!


----------

